# The Doubter's Mysteries: The Creation (and the Fall of Satan)



## Edward Picot (Aug 24, 2018)

'The Doubter's Mysteries' are an attempt to write a short cycle of Mystery Plays - ie. plays based on Bible stories, like the Medieval Mystery Plays of York, Chester and Wakefield - from the point of view of a sceptical modern audience; an audience which either doesn't believe in God, or can't work out what he's playing at. 

There are fourteen of these plays, and the first is now online: 'The Creation (and the Fall of Lucifer)'. 

http://edwardpicot.com/mysteries


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Jan 28, 2019)

There's aspects of this that are humorous (befitting a mystery play), like Satan calling Jesus a hippie, or Michael's suggestion that the throne's paint is still wet. I like that. But the dialogue in general doesn't really pop, especially the initial dialogue between God and Satan. It's just kind of plodding and tedious. Maybe if you worked to "hear" the voice of the characters in your head, or incorporated more blocking, the play would feel more dynamic.


----------



## Edward Picot (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time to read and respond, Arrow.


----------



## Pulse (Mar 16, 2020)

I like the rivalry and some of the detail, such as the throne being wet paint.

I can use the lengthy pauses to adjust to a different set of circumstances, where freedom of choice is discrete from 'the possibility of sin', whilst at the same time seeing how little is new.

The thought of watching fourteen of these might be a bit daunting.

Since the stories already exist, it could be interesting to work more humour in, alongside the building tension of a power struggle, though you might not want to dismiss the power struggle itself.  I would like to see what happens to 'sin' and 'freewill'.


----------

